# I think Orijen gives my dog diarrhea.



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

We've been feeding Orijen Regional Red for a while now, but I think it gives her diarrhea. I think we'll go back to Honest Kitchen Love, but I was looking for something not quite as expensive as HK Love. We tried Grandma Lucy's, it was horrible, my dog wouldn't eat it. Sojos is okay, but I think my dog is sick of it. I don't know what else to try.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you tried Acana?


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Montu said:


> Have you tried Acana?


yes we tried their fish food, I think it's Pacifica. We could try that again.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

asja said:


> We've been feeding Orijen Regional Red for a while now, but I think it gives her diarrhea. I think we'll go back to Honest Kitchen Love, but I was looking for something not quite as expensive as HK Love. We tried Grandma Lucy's, it was horrible, my dog wouldn't eat it. Sojos is okay, but I think my dog is sick of it. I don't know what else to try.


Orijen and Acana is great food but the Orijen is sometimes too much for some dogs. Usually Champion's Acana suits those dogs better. Maybe you could try different varieties of Acana and rotate them? 
Have you tried the non grain Embark by HK? It's a little cheaper and you could rotate with the Love to save a little $$$. What about using the HK Preference (needs meat added) on the weekends and add ground turkey or beef to it????
You can even use Acana and HK at different meals to really give your Fur Kid a variety!

Moms


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

with orijen if you overfeed they will have diarrhea


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau really could not tolerate Orijen or Acana. I tried several things including THK and come back to Nature's Logic. It works for us and I can rotate.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly couldn't eat Orijen either. Always gave her diarrhea.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go the pet store and spend some time reading labels and
go online and search. check out Verus.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Orijen and Acana is great food but the Orijen is sometimes too much for some dogs. Usually Champion's Acana suits those dogs better. Maybe you could try different varieties of Acana and rotate them?
> Have you tried the non grain Embark by HK? It's a little cheaper and you could rotate with the Love to save a little $$$. What about using the HK Preference (needs meat added) on the weekends and add ground turkey or beef to it????
> You can even use Acana and HK at different meals to really give your Fur Kid a variety!
> 
> Moms


Yes we've tried Embark and Force, and I have a box of Preference. Bonni thinks it's just okay, she doesn't love it. I do add meat to it, and she loves sardines. I also rotate food for her. I might try the Acana again, and get her a box of Love. Love in a box! It's a great name. I was feeding her HK Love and Embark for years, but I think she was getting tired of it, so we were trying new foods. I might just go back. She loves the Orijen Regional Red, it just gives her diarrhea.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

did you gradually shift food or just a quick change?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Acana/Orijen was too rich for my dog, as well. He's on a food equivalent to Fromm right now. (Nutri Life Grain free Gold)


----------



## madmaximus (Jul 23, 2007)

asja said:


> yes we tried their fish food, I think it's Pacifica. We could try that again.


I actually just took my 4 year old female off of Pacifica for she was having blood and mucus in her stools, and 4 large mushy poops a day, which the vet suspected was food related (i.e., irritating her intestines). Of course I am not saying that Acana's Pacifica is bad in any way, except for my little girl. 

We are now feeding her a gastrointestinal formula, which so far has been great, no more mushy poops, no more pooping 4 times a day, and so far no blood and mucus. But with the higher cost of this gastrointestinal formula, I am trying to figure out if I can switch her and if so, what dry food to migrate her to. Reading about tainted food products (China), fear of mushy poops, and the time it takes to switch makes me feel like sticking with her current food. At this point I'm not sure which way to go... :/


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The Verus looks like an interesting food to add into a rotation. Lower protein. Non china sourced vitamin premix.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it's a good brand, but it upset my dog's tummy too. Same with Acana. I tried Fromm also, still no luck. Changing to raw was what did it for us, but I do think Orijen is a bit rich for some dogs.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Add me to the list where Orijen was way too rich for mine.


----------

